# Heroes of the Day [Dawnforge] (Ended)



## Starman (Jun 9, 2006)

The world of Eadar is in its golden age. The Seven Cities of Anderland grow and prosper under their merchant princes. The trueborn of the Kingsmarch are on the verge of finally uniting and creating a glorious empire based on the ideas of chivalry. Elves, gnomes, and other fey have left their home of Itheria, but have found a land that rivals their own in beauty. The dwarves have maintained a truce in their war with the giants and have their first chance in many centuries to dedicate themselves to peace and building their empire. More and more minotaurs and ogres, once slaves and vassals to the giants, are becoming free to carve their own path in the world. A new land has been discovered across the Sunset Reach and a new people creating many new opportunities for trade and exploration. The lizard folk of Tamerland seem primitive to the people of Ambria, but their close link to nature and their ability to adapt and learn make them a force to be reckoned with. It seems that Eadar has reached its zenith.

But the light of Eadar conceals the looming darkness. The tribes of goblinoids in the frozen north grow and they look jealously upon the wealth of the humans in the south. The giants may have maintained their truce with the dwarves, but they have not forgotten the ancient enmity. It is only a matter of time before they plunge the mountain kingdoms back into war. The tieflings of Valhedar make pacts with dangerous demons and devils prepared to crush their trueborn enemies once and for all. The number of night elves upset with their place in society grows and more continue to turn to the strange immortal Lathail and her call for war. And above them all loom the yuan-ti of Zangala, perhaps the most insidious threat to all of the people of Eadar. Who knows what evils the snake creatures plot?

Eadar may be in its golden age, but it may not last. The world needs people who will not back down, who will not accept defeat, who will brave any burden, any situation, and any evil to stand up to the darkness. The clarion call rings out for heroes. Will you bear the mantle?



Welcome to my Dawnforge game! I would like to recruit up to six players for a game of epic heroism. 

Players should be able to post five to six times a week. I am also going to ask players to put in a little more work up front than usual. I want the players to be a group of friends that have been adventuring together for some time and who are just beginning to make a name for themselves. In addtion to your characters' brief individual background, I want a brief group background that includes a name for the group and one enemy you have made. I want each character to have one or two personal goals as well as one or two goals for the group. Also, I would like each player to play a different race. I want to see a very diverse group of heroes that will stand out. 

*Character creation rules* 

-5th level
-32 point buy
-9000 gold (no more than 3500 gold on any one item)
-HP: max at first level, 3/4 after that (d4-3, d6-5, d8-6, d10-8, d12-9)
-Alignment: No evil and neutral discouraged. I want heroes. If you have some killer concept that requires a neutral character, you should make sure you give yourself a strong reason to be friends with and adventuring with do-gooders.
-Characters will start with one legend point which does open up the possibility of starting in a legendary path 
-Books allowed outside core+Dawnforge: Age of Legends, Complete series (except Psionic), Races series (except Dragon), PHBII, XPH, UA. Any material from these books must still be okayed by me. Some things such as new races are not allowed as are some classes (Samurai and Favored Soul off the top of my head). If, after play begins, a character seems to have found a broken combo, I do reserve the right to work with the player to fix the situation. 

I will be using a couple of house rules. Bonus feats will come every 2nd level rather than every 3rd. I will not award experience per encounter, but will rather level you when I feel appropriate. For characters who craft items or cast spells with an XP cost, I will make note of that and let you know if you are reaching your 'limit' for the level. 

As I said, I am recruiting up to six players and will maintain a list of alternates if interest is high. My friend, Widowmaker has all ready expressed interest, so that leaves five slots open.

1. Widowmaker (Tiefling Rogue)
2. Isida Kep'Tukari (Ogre Fighter)
3. Mark Chance (Lizardfolk Spirit Adept/Disciple)
4. RobotRobotI (Yuan-ti Thinblood Psychic Warrior)
5. scranford (Dawn elf Duskblade)
6. Tailspinner (Gnome Shaman)

Alts
1. 
2.

Any questions?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 9, 2006)

Ooo ooo!  Gnome shaman!  Totally want to do a gnome shaman!  Or a lowland something (or I have a bunch of other ideas in reserve, but I'll hold my keyboard).


----------



## Starman (Jun 9, 2006)

Excellent, Isida! I am glad to have you aboard.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 9, 2006)

Aww!  I gotta say I'm interested, but I don't want to overdo it.  I'm already pushing it with two games!

...

Put me down as an alternate?  Maybe a human Psychic Warrior!


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 9, 2006)

As Starman said I am interested. I am looking at a Trueborn Knight or Fighter. Not sure which. But I am also flexible. If he doesn't fit in the group I have a bunch of ideas. An Lowlander Ranger or Night Elf Thief or Saltblood (not sure of class). 

Just all depends on what we have in mind as a group.

Once there is more interest I will post some of my ideas.


----------



## Starman (Jun 9, 2006)

Not a problem, RobotRobotI. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Starman (Jun 9, 2006)

I forgot to mention that I do have Age of Legend, so that book is available, too. I updated the first post to reflect that. I would like to use the legendary items rules from the appendix of that book.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi starman
I'll give it a shot with Dwarf Fighter/Cleric and he'll try to qualify as a StoneLord (Complete warrior) in the next level.
as for Q - can you list me some of the gods in this world.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, there aren't clerics or gods, per se, in Dawnforge Strahd.  

Anyways, I also have an idea for an ogre fighter that could be fairly fun, raised to serve the giants and sent forth for "seasoning."  Not too bright, or personable, but with a curiosly large heart and a soft spot for anyone smaller or weaker than himself.

Sorry, I have ideas for just about every race in Dawnforge, but that was yet another I wanted to try out.  If we end up not having a meat sheild, he could fill that role.


----------



## Starman (Jun 9, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Hi starman
> I'll give it a shot with Dwarf Fighter/Cleric and he'll try to qualify as a StoneLord (Complete warrior) in the next level.
> as for Q - can you list me some of the gods in this world.




I take it you don't have the core Dawnforge book, Strahd? That is going to make things somewhat difficult as all of the races are different, some of the classes have been replaced, and there are some minor rules changes. Amazon.com still has the dead tree version in stock and you can find the .pdf on drivethrurpg.com if you are interested.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 9, 2006)

Sounds interesting. I'm partial to a lizard man spirit adept.

Question: Should characters be built with their first legend point? After all, what self-respecting Dawnforge character would reach 5th level without having done something legendary?


----------



## Starman (Jun 9, 2006)

Glad to have you, Mark Chance. 

I think having your first legend point will be all right and I'll note that in the first post. I'll want to see the story for that in the group background and perhaps that's where your enemy can stem from, as well.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 9, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> I'll want to see the story for that in the group background and perhaps that's where your enemy can stem from, as well.




That seems reasonable. For a group background, the easiest thing to do might be to co-opt the basic storyline from Path of Legend. This would account for earning a legend point, introduce several possible enemies and allies, et cetera.


----------



## Starman (Jun 9, 2006)

That would work. I don't have Path of Legend, unfortunately, so I can't be of any help with that, but the players are more than welcome to use that as the basis for their background if they wish.

And just to clarify, I don't expect pages and pages of background for characters or the group. A couple of paragraphs should be more than sufficient.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 9, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> That would work. I don't have Path of Legend, unfortunately, so I can't be of any help with that, but the players are more than welcome to use that as the basis for their background if they wish.




I'm pretty familiar with it. If that's the route the group wants to go, I can handle a group background rough draft.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 9, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> I take it you don't have the core Dawnforge book, Strahd? That is going to make things somewhat difficult as all of the races are different, some of the classes have been replaced, and there are some minor rules changes. Amazon.com still has the dead tree version in stock and you can find the .pdf on drivethrurpg.com if you are interested.



Oh... I didn't know, I'm not famliar with this world then ... let me check it out.
I'll see if I can arrange the book, If not ... I'll step down


----------



## Starman (Jun 9, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Oh... I didn't know, I'm not famliar with this world then ... let me check it out.
> I'll see if I can arrange the book, If not ... I'll step down




Okay, Strahd. I would like to see you in the game, so I hope you can get a copy.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 10, 2006)

Mark I read your link to Path of Legend. It sounds like a good idea. 

Just to help with my characters background, how does the group intially meet and/or get together?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm being Indecisive Larry, but I have a total of four character concepts, one pretty much done, one halfway done, and two with most major decisions made, but with mechanics unfinished.  I'm willing to be whatever we need (or just whatever folks would like to see me play)

1. Targ - Ogre fighter 5, simple-minded but good-hearted, many options in combat, all playing to his immense strength.  Basically exiled for being too nice for his own good, he's looking for someone to tell him what to fight (as long as it doesn't involve fighting nice people).

2. Vermillion Primrose - Gnome shaman 5, sweet-natured young woman, very in tune with what the wilds tell her.  Has a particularly strong bond with her owl animal companion, and is an expert summoner of other creatures of the wilds (has feats and racial talents to improve her _summon nature's ally_ spells).

3.  Laraska - Lowlander shaper 5, Shadow and Vitality divine foci.  Vibrant and secretive, she uses her divine power in almost careless ways, drawn to various purposes as luck and the winds take her.  She trusts in fate to bring her to where the Spirit needs her to be.  Raised in a rich town in a rich nation, the concept of saving her power for when it is needed doesn't really occur to her.

4.  Kimble Kesh - Saltblood swashbuckler or rogue 5, explorer and duelist, well versed in the realities of life.  Though he always has a smile on his face and laughs in the face of danger, he keeps his sword close and his friends closer.  

I'm honestly torn, and I probably have another six ideas in the back of my head, but these four thrust to the forefront.  Who shall I play?  I have Targ all but finished, and Vermillion is halfway there.  Laraska and Kimble only have talents, transformations, and feats sorted.  Who do we need most?  Starman, anyone _you'd_ want to particularly see in your game?  My fellow players, anyone we particularly need?


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 11, 2006)

Hm.  I haven't heard from the guy running the WarCraft game, and I've got a bad feeling about whether I'll get into the M&M game - mind if I bump myself up from Alternative if I don't hear from them/get accepted by tomorrow?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 11, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Just to help with my characters background, how does the group intially meet and/or get together?




Path of Legends opens with a celebrated annual obstacle course race as a means of introducing characters to each other.


----------



## Starman (Jun 11, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Starman, anyone _you'd_ want to particularly see in your game?




Whichever one seems to fit with the rest of the group, really. All of your ideas sound good. That said, I think Targ and Laraska seem to have to the most potential. But, whichever one suits your fancy will work.



			
				RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Hm. I haven't heard from the guy running the WarCraft game, and I've got a bad feeling about whether I'll get into the M&M game - mind if I bump myself up from Alternative if I don't hear from them/get accepted by tomorrow?




That shouldn't be a problem. There are still some empty slots.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2006)

After due consideration, I have realized that the Shadow focus of the shaper includes the feat Fortune's Favor for free.  That's not listed anywhere.  And the Vitality focus includes the use of the Life domain, also not listed anywhere.  To keep things simple, I shall use Targ instead.

Targ: [sblock]*Targ
Male Ogre Fighter 5*
_Medium Humanoid_
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Region:* Stormfells
*Legend Points:* 1  [1st Circle Path of the Mighty]

*Height:* 8' 3''  
*Weight:* 608lbs  
*Skin:* Olive  
*Eyes:* Black
*Age:* 15

*Str:* 23 (+6) [13 points, +4 racial, +1 level, +1 legendary]  
*Dex:* 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial]
*Con:* 19 (+4) [8 points, +4 racial] 
*Int:* 7 (-2) [1 point, -2 racial]  
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Cha:* 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial] 

*Racial Abilities:*
+4 Str, +4 Con (levels), -2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha, low light vision.  Racial talents – Talent Feat [Power Attack], Ox Back (AoL) [carrying capacity increases 50%], Unblinking Gaze (AoL) [cannot be intimidated and ignores effects to become shaken].  Racial transformations – Darkvision 60ft., Transformation Feat [Endurance].

*Class Abilities:*  Proficient in light, medium, and heavy armor and all shields (including tower shields).  Proficient in all simple and martial weapons.  Fighter bonus feats.  +20 bonus on Strength checks for 23 concecutive rounds.  Use Str instead of Dex for Open Lock checks.

*Hit Dice:* 5d10 + 14 +5 (Improved Toughness)
*HP:* 61
*AC:* 20 [+10 armor, +0 Dex]
*Armor Check Penalty:* -7
*Init:* +0 (+0 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves*
*Fortitude* +8 [+4 base, +4 Con]
*Reflex* +1 [+1 base, +0 Dex]
*Will* +3 [+1 base, +2 Wis]

*BAB:* +5 
*Melee Atk:* +12 (1d6+7/x4/P, +1 heavy pick)
or
+12 (1d4+6/x2/B, heavy steel shield bash)  
*Ranged Atk:* +5 (1d6+6/x2/10 ft./S, thowing axe)

*Skills*
Profession (tanner) +6 [8 cc ranks, +2 Wis]

*Feats:*
Quick Draw (1st level)
Power Attack (talent feat 1st level)
Cleave (fighter bonus 1st level)
Improved Bull Rush (2nd level)
Improved Shield Bash (fighter bonus 2nd level)
Shield Charge [CW] (4th level)
Endurance (transformation feat 4th level)
Improved Toughness [CW] (fighter bonus 4th level)

*Languages:*  Common, Giant

*Equipment:*
+1 Heavy plate (Races of Stone) – 3,150gp
+1 Heavy pick – 2,308gp
"Little Shield" - Legendary Item MW heavy steel shield, red with a white deer reclining – 170gp
10 throwing axes – 80gp
2 daggers – 2gp
Backpack - 2gp
Bedroll - 5sp
Waterskin - 1gp
50 ft. hemp rope - 1gp
Winter blanket - 5sp
Traveler's outfit - free
Flint and Steel - 1gp
Belt pouch - 1gp
Mug – 2cp
Trail rations (20 days worth) - 10gp
40 lbs salt pork – 120gp
Full barrel (32 gallons) of bitter – 62gp
5 square yards of oiled canvas – 5sp
-100 lbs of various hides (bear, wolf, deer, ram) – 50gp
Chest – 2gp
-Spare suit of chainmail – 150gp
-57 fifty gold piece trade bars – 2,850gp

_Current load:_ 609 lbs, heavy load

*Carrying Capacity* light – 259.5 lbs or less, medium 260.5 – 519 lbs, heavy 520 – 780 lbs.  Lift 780 lbs, Lift and Stagger 1560 lbs, Push/Drag 3,900 lbs

*Money*
38gp, 4 sp, 8cp

*Appearance:*  Targ is a particularly tall and hulking brute of an ogre.  His long, dark, unkempt hair is dressed with grease and wrapped in a knot on his head.  Dark and deep-set eyes peer dimly out of scarred and craggy face.  He wears very heavy plate armor, probably well made under the many layers of road grime, but it’s hard to tell.  A heavy pick rests in a loop at his hip, and a crude quiver of throwing axes rests on the other hip.  A prodigious load rests on his mighty back, including a sloshing barrel, latched chest, bulging backpack, and a large roll of furs wrapped up in canvas. 

*Personality:*  Targ’s crude appearance and foul odor is matched by his awful manners and grunting voice.  His words tend to be monosymbolic and simple, though he often strives to make himself understood.  Targ has a curiously gentle soul, despite his almost stereotypical appearance.  He likes pretty things, and he doesn’t care to see them fouled.  Despite a lifetime learning fighting, he finds more pleasure in tanning a good hide and giving it to a chilled child than crushing skulls.  

*Background:*  Targ grew up in the Stormfells in the service of the stone giant Malbrok.  Trained for battle from an early age, his clan leaders had high hopes for him, due to his particularly massive size.  He learned what they cared to teach him, and could easily bully his way though any battle, but when put to making an example of a rebellious human village in his master’s lands, Targ found he could not crush the woman and children under his weapons.  

His clan leaders were embarrassed in the extreme, but Targ had too much skill to assuage their embarrassment with his life.  Instead they exiled him, telling the dim young lad it was to “season” him for Malbrok’s guard.  He was not to return until he was called for, and was told to simply learn how to fight better.  Targ regarded his exile with typical ogrish stoicism.  He took himself to the lowlands, fighting orc and lowland raiders that tried to kill him, running away from farmers and tradesmen who attacked him out of fear.  He made a bit of a living with a childhood skill of tanning hides in the outermost villages, but still wandered, wondering, in his vague way, what was to become of him…

He found his reception in some of the villages suddenly went from cold or fearful to welcome after he had defended himself against orc raiders.  With his prodigious strength and skill, he had utterly slain an entire clan's worth of fighters, and the villages he had spared them from enjoyed their first unharried harvest in years.  Dimly pleased by their reaction, Targ realized he had done something right and good, and people appreciated that he had killed the nasty raiders.  Eager to please, Targ began to look for other people to save.[/sblock]


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 11, 2006)

Hm.  I was looking at Psychic Warrior, but they're pretty much just fancy fighters (less BAB in exchange for a psychic power every level), and since Isida's playin' a big scary fighter...

How would you feel about a Thinblood Psion (probably either a Shaper or Kineticist), Starman?
Although, if you think a party with two melee-flavoured combatants would work out, I'd prefer a Yuan-ti Thinblood Psychic Warrior.


----------



## scranford (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tureborn Spirit Adept*

I'd love to play a Trueborn Spirit Adept if you've got room. A Moon elf Duskblade would also be a blast.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Jun 12, 2006)

I love the Dawnforge world and the Trueborn.

I could go for a Trueborn Fighter or Sorceror out of Avennar.

Yeti


----------



## scranford (Jun 12, 2006)

Since Yeti really wants to play a Trueborn, I don't mind playing Either a dawn elf, or Moon elf Duskblade. I could really adapt and play whatever is needed however, as I just want to play in this setting.


----------



## Starman (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard scranford, TheYeti775, and RobotRobotI. 

I do believe that Widowmaker is moving forward with a Trueborn character, so you will have to choose another race, Yeti, unless he changes his mind. 

I have no problem with a Thinblood, RobotRobotI. Don't forget that your heritage could make things difficult when people discover it. 

It's up to you guys on classes and filling roles. I don't care if you have a party consisting of the four classic roles or if you are all fighters. You guys figure it out. However you do it, I'll find ways of challenging you.


----------



## Starman (Jun 12, 2006)

I updated the first post with it, but here it is again. As of right now, this is what I have people playing:

Widowmaker: Trueborn knight or fighter
Isida Kep'Tukari: Ogre fighter
Mark Chance: Lizardfolk spirit adept
RobotRobotI: Yuan-ti Thinblood psychic warrior
scranford: Dawn elf or Moon elf duskblade
TheYeti775: ? fighter or sorcerer


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 12, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> I have no problem with a Thinblood, RobotRobotI. Don't forget that your heritage could make things difficult when people discover it.
> 
> It's up to you guys on classes and filling roles. I don't care if you have a party consisting of the four classic roles or if you are all fighters. You guys figure it out. However you do it, I'll find ways of challenging you.






Well, since neither Psion nor Psychic Warrior is much of a, ah, _classic role_, I suppose I'll go with the Warrior.  I'll get to work statting him tonight or tomorrow morning (depending on how tired I decide I am.)


----------



## Starman (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds good, RobotRobotI.

And I looked over Targ, Isida. Everything looks good. Don't forget to add +1 Str if you do take the first level of Path of the Mighty and to choose your skill associated with it. 

Also, since we are using the legendary item rules, everyone is free to choose one of their items to be legendary. I will say that each item has accrued 1000 xp, so far. How does that sound?


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 12, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Also, since we are using the legendary item rules, everyone is free to choose one of their items to be legendary. I will say that each item has accrued 1000 xp, so far. How does that sound?




Hm.  Looks like I'm going to have to pick up Age of Legends!

Also, wow, Dawnforge characters get pretty tough pretty quick.  (At level 5, my thin-blood could have 22 Wisdom. :O)


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Starman
> Also, since we are using the legendary item rules, everyone is free to choose one of their items to be legendary. I will say that each item has accrued 1000 xp, so far. How does that sound?




Sounds good to me.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 12, 2006)

I think with my character, I'm going to go for a character that uses psionically formed weapons primarily (namely, claws, although he will also have a natural bite attack.)  I can't seem to find, though... are characters automatically proficient with natural attacks?  Trying to figure out how my attacks should look.

Considering a BAB of 3 and a str mod of 2, would two claws a bite look like...

Claw +5, Claw +5, Bite 0, or Claw +5, Claw 0, Bite -5, or Claw +5, Bite 0 (since I don't have multiple attacks yet...) ?  Hm hm hm.  Most monsters with natural weapons use both of their claws at their max BAB, which is why I ask.

Hehe... I almost want to take Expansion just for the Oooh effect of a Huge sized snake-man stomping through a town. 

And I will!


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Jun 12, 2006)

Doppleganger Sorc then


----------



## scranford (Jun 12, 2006)

*Dawn Elf Duskblade*

I believe I'll go with the Dawn Elf Duskblade. The Moon Elf has cool visuals, but I think the Dawn Elf is more practicle. I'll work on the Character tonight, then maybe later tonight or tomorrow we can come up with a party history.


----------



## Starman (Jun 12, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Considering a BAB of 3 and a str mod of 2, would two claws a bite look like...
> 
> Claw +5, Claw +5, Bite 0, or Claw +5, Claw 0, Bite -5, or Claw +5, Bite 0 (since I don't have multiple attacks yet...) ?  Hm hm hm.  Most monsters with natural weapons use both of their claws at their max BAB, which is why I ask.




The ability to make the extra attacks has to be listed somewhere. The only one the Thinbloods get is the bite attack, so if you attacked with a claw and bite in one round, it would be Claw +5 and Bite +0.



			
				TheYeti775 said:
			
		

> Doppleganger Sorc then




Sounds good, Yeti. Of course, like RobotRobotI, you will face some prejudice if people discover your true nature. That just leads to fun roleplaying, though.   



			
				scranford said:
			
		

> I believe I'll go with the Dawn Elf Duskblade. The Moon Elf has cool visuals, but I think the Dawn Elf is more practicle. I'll work on the Character tonight, then maybe later tonight or tomorrow we can come up with a party history.




Sounds good, scranford.

I'd like to set a preliminary deadline for characters for this Friday. Then I can go over them this weekend and hopefully get the game started the first part of next week. 

Don't forget to come up with one or two personal goals for your character. And when you start discussing your group background, I want a name for the group, a group goal, and an enemy.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 12, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> The ability to make the extra attacks has to be listed somewhere. The only one the Thinbloods get is the bite attack, so if you attacked with a claw and bite in one round, it would be Claw +5 and Bite +0.




Hm.  The stat block entry for Claws of the Beast (a psionic power that, well, grows claws) reads "You gain two natural attacks with your claws, each dealing 1d4 points of damage (1d6 if you are Large, or 1d3 if you are Small) plus your Strength bonus."

Does the presence of a bite cancel the second claw attack?  ... Maybe I should've read this entry better before asking questions.  It says that the claw attacks are both made at full BAB - and since the Bite attack for the Thinbloods say that they can be used during a full attack action at a -5 penalty, then I guess it is +5/+5/0.

I should read more before asking questions. D:


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Jun 12, 2006)

Now let me create it and his personal backstory.......

The prejuidice won't bother me.


----------



## Starman (Jun 12, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Hm.  The stat block entry for Claws of the Beast (a psionic power that, well, grows claws) reads "You gain two natural attacks with your claws, each dealing 1d4 points of damage (1d6 if you are Large, or 1d3 if you are Small) plus your Strength bonus."
> 
> Does the presence of a bite cancel the second claw attack?  ... Maybe I should've read this entry better before asking questions.  It says that the claw attacks are both made at full BAB - and since the Bite attack for the Thinbloods say that they can be used during a full attack action at a -5 penalty, then I guess it is +5/+5/0.
> 
> I should read more before asking questions. D:




Looks like you've got it.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 12, 2006)

Man, 9000 gold is so much.  With a character who primarily uses natural weapons, I don't even know where to begin.  I've got magic armor, a magic ring, a handful of psionic tattoos...

Hrm.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted by RobotRobotI
> Man, 9000 gold is so much. With a character who primarily uses natural weapons, I don't even know where to begin. I've got magic armor, a magic ring, a handful of psionic tattoos...




You might consider a Handy Haversack or Bag of Holding.


I have my character 95% done. I hope to have him posted tonight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 12, 2006)

Pah, who needs that, my character has a 22 Str and the Ox Back racial talent!

Anyways, according to Starman: 







> Don't forget to come up with one or two personal goals for your character. And when you start discussing your group background, I want a name for the group, a group goal, and an enemy.



  Targ's personal goals involve learning to be a better fighter, while protecting the "pretty things" (which tend to be anyone weaker than him).  As an enemy, he intensely dislikes those who prey on the weak and helpless, and has a kind of reactive prejudice against fire giants (instilled in him from his giant master).  And for a group goal... I suppose we better have a group first!


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay.  I'm almost done with the numbers, all I've got left to do is to decide on what item should be legendary.  And I really have no idea what I should pick, because although 'weapon' sounds obvious, he doesn't really use one.  Maybe I'll make his Spear his legendary thing anyway.

The first three feats (combat reflexes, combat expertise, and power attack) are still under consideration. have been replaced.

All Patched Up

[sblock]
	
	



```
Name:	S'sebek		Age:	26
Class:	Psychic Warr.	Height: 5'11''
Race: 	Thinblood	Weight: 113 lbs
Size: 	Medium		Eyes: Black-In-White
Gender: Male		Hair: None
Skin:	Yuan-ti-ish. >_>

Str:  	14 +2	Level:	5	XP: 10,000?
Dex: 	14 +2	BAB:	+3	HP: 57
Con:	16 +3	Grapple: +5	Alignment: Neutral Good
Int: 	12 +1  	Speed:  30 feet	  
Wis: 	20 +5	Init: +2		
Cha: 	10 +0	Legend Points: 1 (First Circle of the Wise)		 
(Base abilities: 16;14;14;10;14;10, -2 str racial, +2 int racial, +2 wis racial, +2 wis lvl 5 racial, +2 con level 3 racial, +1 wis level 4, +1 wis legendary)
(HP: Levels 1-5 (8+6+6+6+6), Con (3x5), Psionic Body (5x2)

	Base	Equip	Dex  	Size   	Misc  	Total
Armor:	10	+4     	+2    	+X	+2	18
Touch: 13			  Flatfooted: 15


	Base   Mod  	Misc  Total
Fort:	4	+3	+X	+7
Ref:	1	+2	+X	+3
Will:	1	+5	+X	+6

[Weapon]		Attack   Damage	Critical
[Claw]x2		+5	1d6+2		20/x2

[Rebel Prism]†		+6	1d8+4		20/x3
[Bite]*			+5	1d6+2		20/x2
*Yuan-ti Poison; bite; Fort DC 13, 1d6 Con initial, 1d6 Con secondary damage.
†Legendary Masterwork Deep Crystal Spear +1

--
Powers			PP 19/19
[Name]			Level	PP Cost			Duration
[Claws of the Beast]	1	1(+2 for each damage increase)	1hr/level
[Prescience, Offensive]	1	1(+3 for +1damage)		1m/level
[Expansion]		1	1(+2 for 10m/level)		1r/level
[Body Adjustment]	2	3(+2 for +1d12 heal)		Instant
[Painful Strike]	2	3(+6 for Swift)			1r/level

[Racial Talents]
[Bite Attack] (Level 1)
[Poison Bite](Level 3)
[Talent Feat](Level 5)

[Racial Transformations]
[Natural Armor] (Level 2)
[Darkvision] (Level 4)

[Feats]			Level			Notes
[Speed of Thought]* 	(Level 1)		(+10ft while focused)
[Up the Walls]*		(Psychic Warrior 1)	(Run on walls while focused0
[Psionic Body]*		(Level 2)		(+2hp/psionic feat)
[Psionic Weapon]* 	(Psychic Warrior 2) 	(Psionic Focus in exchange for 2d6 damage)
[Psionic Meditation]* 	(Level 4)		(Focus as move-action)
[Improved Init] 	(Psychic Warrior 5)	(Psionic Focus in exchange for 4d6 damage)
[Scribe Tattoo]		(Talent Feat)		

(Feats marked with a * are psionic feats and grant +2 hp from Psionic Body.)

Skill Points: 24	   Max Ranks: 8
[Skills]	Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
[Autohypnosis]	+8	+5	+X	13
[Concentration]	+8	+5		13
[Jump]		+4	+2		6
[Swim]		+4	+2		6

[Languages]
[Common]
[Yuan-ti]
[Draconic]
--
[Equipment]		Cost 	Weight
[Psionic Tattoo lvl1]x8	400	-
 -Claws of the Beast  x2		
 -Metaphysical Clawsx2
 -Biofeedback x2
 -Vigor x2
[Chain Shirt +1]	1250g	25lb
[Rebel Prism]†		3302g	1lb
 -1000xp
[Bag of Holding I]	2500g	15lb (37/250)
-Bedroll  		1 sp  	5 lb.
-Blanket, winter  	5 sp  	3 lb
-Chalk, 10 pieces	1 sp	-
-Rations, 20		10g	20lb
-Rope, silk (50 ft.)  	10g  	5 lb.
-Waterskin		1g
[Total]			7473.7	41
†Legendary Masterwork Deep Crystal Spear +1
		Lgt   	Med	Hvy 	Lift  	Push
Max Weight:	58	116	175	X	X
```
Appearance: S'sebek is thin and thickly muscled - his slender frame belies his notable strength.  He carries all of the hallmarks of a Thinblood, the slanted eye with the dark irises, spots of scaly skin, and the pointed ears, but he does what he can to conceal his heritage.     S'sebek wears clothing that hides his lineage, and generally nothing beyond his face and hands are left visible - where they are, he is heavily tattooed (although those who see him at various times might notice that the tattoos are rarely the same for any note-worthy duration.)  S'sebek tends to maintain a neutral sort of expression, and he always seems to be deep in thought.

Personality: S'sebek is a thoughtful character, the sort who prefers to give all things due consideration.  However his calm and detached demeanor may appear, S'sebek is a very kind soul with a friendly personality, and he is always willing to help those in need.  S'sebek has a very strong distaste for cruelty and inhumanity.  S'sebek fancies himself a crusader of sorts, and will take up arms against those who would harm others for their own gain.

Background: S'sebek was born in the jungles of Zangala, home of the Yuan-ti city-states.  Here, he was stamped at birth with a slave brand and raised as a laborer.  From his earliest childhood, every day was a struggle for survival - and to survive amongst his blooded kin, S'sebek had to strive for perfection.  It was the manual labor of his years of servitude that gave rise to his lithe frame, as muscles grew from early on for long days of toiling in the fields.  It was his detached, contemplative outlook that gave him the wisdom to understand his kin and his position.  It was his blood that gave him the means to escape.

S'sebek's uprising came early in the morning; armed with a stolen spear, he took revenge on his master and his family as they were rising from their slumber.  He fought off the hands and guards of the plantation, striking them down with the combined might of his powerful muscles and even more powerful mind.  And, with his revenge complete, he fled north, pushing himself on through the ceaselessly dangerous jungles, over the Blackscale Mountains, and across the desert, until eventually reaching civilization at Gedon.  Here, he disguised himself as a human, and found passage north, across the Summer Sea, to Ambria.

Goals: S'sebek puts the well-being of those around him first, and at any given time, seeks to bring aid to the oppressed no matter where he is.  Despite his great wisdom, S'sebek hopes to achieve a goal as immense and near-impossible as overcoming the Yuan-ti empire in Zangala and freeing all that they keep captive.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is my character. He may look familiar to a few that have been over to Isida's game. He has been tweaked a little. 

Sir Aravir
[sblock] *Medium Trueborn (Humanoid)*
*5 Level Fighter*
*Hit Dice:* 5d10 + 10 (50 hp)
*Initiative:* +4 (+1 Dex, +3 Feat)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 24 (+1 Dex, +8 Armor, +4 Shield, +1 Deflection), Touch 12 
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+8
*Attack:* _MW Bastard Sword _ +10 melee (1d10+5/19-20/x2) or _lance_ +8 (1d8+3/x3) (Double Damage when mounted) or _short sword _ +8 (1d6+3/19-20/x2) or dagger +8 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) or _dragnet_ (special) or _Heavy Crossbow_ +6 (1d10/19-20x2)  
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft. 
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 17, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 19
*Skills:* Diplomacy +11(7), Handle Animal +5(1)*, Intimidate +12(8), Knowledge (Nobility) +2(1), Knowledge (War) +3(2), Ride +12(8)*^
*+2 Ride and Handle Animal w/horses
 ^ +2 Ride when staying in saddle.
*Feats:* Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Ride-by-Attack, Innate Talent (Diplomacy, Knowledge War), Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Weapon Specialization, Shield Specialization
*Racial Talent:* Talent Feat (Trample), Talent Feat [Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword)], Talent Feat (Mounted Combat)
*Racial Transformation:* Darkvision, Divine Heritage
*Legendary Path:* 1st Circle Path of Persuasive (Ride)

*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral

*Languages:* Common, King’s Tongue, Valhedrin

_Darkvision:_ Aravir gains the ability darkvision to a range of 60 feet. 

_Divine Heritage:_ Aravir possesses a bloodline that is up to one-quarter celestial. Aravir skin takes on a slightly metallic sheen, and has no difficulties passing blood purity tests. He gains a +4 transformation bonus on all Charisma-based skill checks against other trueborn, but suffers a –2 to all Disguise checks to hide his celestial nature.

*Possessions:* MW Bastard Sword (Soulforge), Short Sword, Dagger, Lance, Dragnet, Heavy Crossbow, MW Full Plate Mail w/spikes (Armor of the Black Knight), Heavy Steel Shield +1, Chain Shirt, Ring of Protection +1, Heward’s Handy Haversack, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x 3, Waterskin x2, 50’ silk rope, grappling hook, flint and steel, whetstone, Bedroll, Noble Outfit, Signet Ring, Heavy Warhorse, Chain Barding, MW Military Saddle (CA), Bit and Bridle, Light Riding Horse, Pack Saddle, 251 gold, 8 silver, 8 copper 

_Shade_
Heavy Warhorse – Large Animal (CR 2)
Hit Dice: 4d8+12 (30 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 50 ft.
Armor Class: 14/19 (-1 Size, +1 Dex, +4 Natural, +5 Armor) 
Base Attack/Grapple: Hoof +6 melee (1d6+4)
Full Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +4
Feats: Endurance, Run
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a heavy warhorse is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301–600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601–900 pounds. A heavy warhorse can drag 4,500 pounds.

History
Aravir was born into the royal family of Deluin. As distant cousin to the King, Aravir’s father held no land and was dependent on the King. As often that was needed politics came first. An alliance between Deluin and Andlemere was created. Aravir’s father was required to marry a cursed family member of Andlemere. 	

Less than a year into the marriage Araheil was killed in battle. Deemed to be cursed Tanta forced to live in Ardaven as an ambassador to Andlemere. While there Aravir was taught the skills of diplomacy. Just as any other noble of Delune, Aravir was trained in the art of war. At a young age Aravir was noted for his physical prowess and skill with a sword as well as diplomacy.

When old enough Aravir was sent to Elladyian Keep. Elladyian Keep is located on the border with Emerlyn, battles and skirmishes are common. After a year at Elladyian, the tieflings invaded the Kingsmarch. Aravir was among the Delune on the field of battle fighting all the way until the Battle of Dor Erlon. At the battle of Dor Erlon, Aravir was amongst those that Valia Perenor rallied. During the retreat the tiefling commander was located on a nearby hill, Aravir noticed and rallied the nearby troops to charge the position. The tiefling commander was rode down and trampled. This action led Aravir to be a minor hero at the battle.  Among the loot captured from the Battle of Dor Erlon was the suit of plate mail the tiefling commander wore, Aravir claimed the armor. 

Not long afterwards Tanta died. Aravir had experienced much death on the field of battle, he had never experienced the loss of family member. Aravir grieved for the loss of his mother, in a fit of drunkenness and anger he killed a fellow soldier. Before he could be caught he fled to the countryside.

Destiny works in strange ways, Aravir stopped at Lake Alharra. Upon the shores of the lake, Aravir had a vision. He saw dark clouds growing to the south upon the plains of Emerlyn, Valhedar, and the Azran Desert. Slowly but surely the clouds moved north towards the Kingsmarch. Upon reaching the Kingsmarch the dark clouds materialized into an army of humans, yuan-ti, demons, tieflings, and other monsters. On the other side of the field sat a golden light shining down upon an army of dwarves, elves, minotaurs, and humans. Beneath a banner stood a united Kingsmarch. Leading the army was Aravir. When Aravir awake he saw a fading female figure walking out into the lake. Aravir knew he was granted a vision by Alharra. 

A few hours later Aravir was captured and imprisoned. While in prison he told many of his vision. He was labeled a lunatic, a drunk, and others said he was making excuses for killing another man in cold blood. Finally before a closed audience Aravir told his vision to King Enir. The King was not impressed and was about to pass judgement on Aravir, when a disciple of Alharra stepped forward. She said that Alharra had spoken and chosen Aravir. Many wondered why Alharra had chosen Aravir, he was anything but faithful or worthy. The disciple explained Aravir could be the Kingsmarch greatest hero or its greatest enemy. But the fate of the Kingsmarch was to be made by the King of Deluin. With reluctance King Enir granted Aravir his freedom. After the meeting the disciple gave Aravir, a bastard sword named Soulforge, the disciple said the sword was touched by Alharra. [/sblock]

I am still working on appreance and goals - hope to have those up in a day or two.


----------



## scranford (Jun 13, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Here is the preliminary CS for my character. History and background will follow as group comes together and I can tie him in better.

Steve


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 14, 2006)

Haha, we are a very stabby bunch!


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> ... Is a goal like "Break the Yuan-ti empire" too unrealistic?




Hey, no one said goals had to be realistic. You guys are _heroes_. I expect to see a lot of "unrealistic" goals. Targ, unfortunately, probably doesn't know what a goal is.   

I'll start going over character sheets tonight and get back to guys as quickly as possible.


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Okay, RobotRobotI, I went over your character and noticed a few things.

[sblock]
-Your hit points should be 60, not 61. Your Con mod was only +2 at 1st level.
-Your total Will save should be +7. You have a +5 Wis mod.
-Your total Autohypnosis bonus should be +13. You have a +5 Wis mod.
-Your total Concentration bonus should be +13. You have a +5 Wis mod.
-You cannot choose Unavoidable Strike as a Talent Feat because it is not a _meta_psionic feat. 
-Your BAB is only +3, so you cannot select the Greater Psionic Fist feat. 
-Your total bonus to attack with your bite attack is +5 when you do not make any other attacks in the turn.
-A 1st level psionic tattoo costs 50 gp, so your 8 tattoos cost 400 gp, not 800 gp.
-A Ring of Protection +1 costs 2000 gp, not 1000 gp.
-You've spent 9473.7 gp. 9000 is your limit. 
[/sblock]


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 14, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Okay, RobotRobotI, I went over your character and noticed a few things.
> 
> [sblock]
> -Your hit points should be 60, not 61. Your Con mod was only +2 at 1st level.
> ...




Wow.  I could've sworn I made sure everything was in order... alright.  I must've moved some feats around and not paid attention to the prerequisites I was changing.

However, I thought Con changes were retroactive?  So that if my Constitution is +3 *now*, I get +3hp/level regardless of when it changed.  Regardless, a 1 hp decrease is no biggy.  I'll check up on the other stuff now.  ... I could've sworn I read that a psionic tattoo cost double if the range was personal, and I remember thinking 'well, that doesn't make sense, since they only effect the user.'  ... Also, I guess I forgot I was running with Cleric BAB, not Fighter.

Okay, I'll go ahead and revise this.


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> However, I thought Con changes were retroactive?  So that if my Constitution is +3 *now*, I get +3hp/level regardless of when it changed.  Regardless, a 1 hp decrease is no biggy.




I just double-checked everything again to make sure I didn't make a mistake and I realized I did. Since your Con bonus didn't come until 3rd level, you have 59 hp, not 60. Sorry.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't mean to be argumentative, but are you sure Con changes aren't retroactive?  This (from the SRD) leads me to believe otherwise:



> If a character’s Constitution score changes enough to alter his or her Constitution modifier, the character’s hit points also increase or decrease accordingly.




(So, when his Con hit 16 at level 3, he got the addition +3 for that level, as well as +1 each for the levels he only got +2 for.)

Everything else should be taken care of, then.  Replaced Unavoidable Strike with Scribe Tattoo, replaced Greater Psionic Fist with Improved Initiative (also swapped out Psionic Fist for Psionic Weapon, as a flavor choice - the Psionic Fist and Psionic Weapon tree are identical, except for the differentiation between natural/standard weapons.)


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I don't mean to be argumentative, but are you sure Con changes aren't retroactive?  This (from the SRD) leads me to believe otherwise:
> (So, when his Con hit 16 at level 3, he got the addition +3 for that level, as well as +1 each for the levels he only got +2 for.)




Ack. You're right. Brain fart on my part. Sorry.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 14, 2006)

Alright, I think everything is line now.


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Widowmaker, I just went over your character.

[sblock]
-You can't choose Innate Talent as a Talent Feat. You should be able to just take Trample as a Talent Feat and take Innate Talent as one of your bonus feats.
-I calculate that you have 251.88 gp left.
-Your total bonus for Handle Animal checks is +5. You get an additional +2 if the check pertains to horses.
-Your total bonus for Ride checks is +12. You gain an additional +2 if the check involves horses and another +2 if the check involves staying in your saddle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by Starman


> You can't choose Innate Talent as a Talent Feat. You should be able to just take Trample as a Talent Feat and take Innate Talent as one of your bonus feats.
> 
> I calculate that you have 251.88 gp left.




- Okay I will fix the feat and I will take your word on the gold.



> Your total bonus for Handle Animal checks is +5. You get an additional +2 if the check pertains to horses.
> 
> Your total bonus for Ride checks is +12. You gain an additional +2 if the check involves horses and another +2 if the check involves staying in your saddle.




- I missed that thought it was on all checks. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry for the hold up. Two days of fever and three days of barely eating took more out of me than I thought. I also looked at the calendar today and realized I'm going out of town for about a week starting this Friday. I might not have internet access throughout. If this makes it a bad idea for me to play this game, I'll humbly and sadly withdraw.


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Sorry for the hold up. Two days of fever and three days of barely eating took more out of me than I thought. I also looked at the calendar today and realized I'm going out of town for about a week starting this Friday. I might not have internet access throughout. If this makes it a bad idea for me to play this game, I'll humbly and sadly withdraw.




I would definitely like to have you in the game, MC. Are you going to be able to finish your character before you leave?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 14, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> I would definitely like to have you in the game, MC. Are you going to be able to finish your character before you leave?




It'll be a bit of a crunch, but I can probably manage. I've got some work to do today. I'm meeting with a student for tutoring tomorrow morning. Of course, I have my children constantly bothering me. () There are also chores that need to be done before we head 'em up and move 'em out. Sheesh. Where's the time go?


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

If you can get it done, great. If not, well, we'll work something out. I would hate to see you drop out.


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Scranford, can you give me a breakdown of how you spent your ability points, where you put your 4th level bonus, and where you put your legendary bonus, please? It will make it a lot easier for me to look over your character.

TheYeti775, I haven't heard from you in a couple of days. How is your character coming along?


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Well I wanted to start the discussion about how we are going to put the party together?

Have a common background, enemies, and so on as requested by Starman. 

MC said something earlier about using Path of Legend as an example. The party is brought together by celebrated obstacle course.

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't know what Path of Legend is, so, uh.  I don't really see S'sebek as the sort who'd go jumping through hoops (literally) for recognition, though.  But if that's what it takes to make it work...

When I made S'sebek, I think the only character that was already backgrounded and stuff was Targ.  I figured that at some point while he was fleeing North from Zangala (and up towards Ambria) he might've run into Targ - they've got a similar sort of outlook, from what I've read of Targ (saving people who can't help themselves, mostly), and I could picture S'sebek and Targ banding together.  A less-than-smart ogre with a tendency for being crazy strong alongside an introspective sort could work out pretty well - and from there, the party could continue to form as others are encountered.

Of course, throwing everyone together at some sort of obstacle course is probably a lot easier to handle and stuff, so I guess that works, if it's what people like.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

> Originally posted by RobotRobotI
> 
> Of course, throwing everyone together at some sort of obstacle course is probably a lot easier to handle and stuff, so I guess that works, if it's what people like.




No I prefer the story that you have going. I don't see my character as one to join a obstacle course either.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry to do this, but I am going to pull Sir Aravir. I am still interested in the game. And will be submitting a new character in a day or two. 

There are two reasons for this. One the party is very melee heavy. I noticed we have no rogue or similar character. Two Isida is starting a DF campaign - Sir Aravir would fit better in that game.

I am looking at a Night Elf Rogue. 

*Yeti775* you mentioned playing a Trueborn Sorcerer. That option is now available since I have dropped the Trueborn race.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 15, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I am looking at a Dawn Elf Rogue.




We've already got a Dawn Elf.

He's a Duskblade.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry I meant a Night Elf.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2006)

What happens when you bring a Dawn Elf and a Night Elf together?  They explode, just like matter and antimatter!  Whee!!!

Er... maybe not, but the sparks that may fly would be very interesting nevertheless.

Hey Starman, do we have a Rogue's Gallery yet?

RobotRobotI, I could easily see your vision of Targ and S'ssbek's friendship.  Targ might be a little (or a lot) bewildered by both S'ssbek's introspective nature, and the fact that he is a truly nice guy that wants to help other people.  However, he would find such company very congenial.  You'll be Gar'shepthor, Little Scaled Brother.


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey Starman, do we have a Rogue's Gallery yet?




We do now. Isida and RobotRobotI are free to post their characters. I still need more info from scranford before I can approve his character. 



			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Sorry to do this, but I am going to pull Sir Aravir. I am still interested in the game. And will be submitting a new character in a day or two.
> 
> There are two reasons for this. One the party is very melee heavy. I noticed we have no rogue or similar character. Two Isida is starting a DF campaign - Sir Aravir would fit better in that game.
> 
> I am looking at a Night Elf Rogue.




If that's what you want to do, I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## scranford (Jun 15, 2006)

I'll be back home this evening and will pull up the spreadsheet I used for creation (Heroforge). Also some Background.

Steve


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'll throw my hat in for an alternate position with a Gnome Shaman.

TS


----------



## scranford (Jun 15, 2006)

*Stat Point breakdown*

OK.
Here is how the Ability scores were derived.
Original 32 points
STR 15
DEX 14
CON 14
INT 14
WIS 10
CHA 12

Elf +2 DEX, -2 CON
4th level gain STR +1
+2 INT at 3rd Level (Dawn Elf Racial)
+2 DEX at 5th Level (Dawn Elf Racial)

Steve


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 16, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> RobotRobotI, I could easily see your vision of Targ and S'ssbek's friendship.  Targ might be a little (or a lot) bewildered by both S'ssbek's introspective nature, and the fact that he is a truly nice guy that wants to help other people.  However, he would find such company very congenial.  You'll be Gar'shepthor, Little Scaled Brother.




You'll just be Targ, 'cause S'sebek prefers to speak common.  

I'm glad the idea works for you.  With a little luck, we might be able to get everyone in with a similar sort of met-by-chance system.  Or perhaps the others knew eachother beforehand, and encountered Targ and S'sebek as a group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2006)

My character's dumb as a post, he has two languages and by golly he's going to use them, because that's the only flash of intellectual brilliance he's going to have!  

Or we could all meet by a six-degrees-of-Kevin-Bacon kind of thing...


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 16, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> My character's dumb as a post, he has two languages and by golly he's going to use them, because that's the only flash of intellectual brilliance he's going to have!
> 
> Or we could all meet by a six-degrees-of-Kevin-Bacon kind of thing...




A what-now? 

>_> S'sebek knows three languages out of necessity, but hates using two of 'em, so.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2006)

You've never played the Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon game?  It goes like this, you can connect any actor to Kevin Bacon in 6 movies or less.  Like (this is a ficticious example), your goal is Julia Roberts.  Kevin Bacon was in [a movie] with [some dude] who was in [this other film] with [some chick] who starred in [a flick] with [that guy] who played [some role] in [some film] with [this one guy] who was in [this summer blockbuster] with Julia Roberts.

So Targ know S'ssbek who knows Widowmaker's character who knows scranford's character, etc and so forth.


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2006)

Okay, scranford. I checked over your character.

[sblock]
-You haven't chosen a legendary path and it's accompanying benefits. Not that you have to, of course.
-I show you being short two known spells. 6 at first level (4 base +2 for Int mod.) and then one at each level after is a total of 10. I counted 8 on your sheet.
-I'm guessing that the phrase 'Plus one bonus spell per day of any level' refers to your bonus spells cast per day because of Int. If so, you get a bonus 1st and 2nd level spell slot (for now). You don't get bonus 0 level spells. If it doesn't refer to that, please clarify.
-I calculated that you spent 31 skill points. You should get 35. 
-The term 'mighty' is no longer used in 3.5. Could you clarify how many points of Str bonus you added to your bow.
[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2006)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I'll throw my hat in for an alternate position with a Gnome Shaman.
> 
> TS




If TheYeti775 doesn't check in by Friday night, you can have his spot, Tailspinner.


----------



## scranford (Jun 16, 2006)

*Dawn Elf Duskblade*

- Legendary Path: I would Choose "Path of the Swift". Is there any benefit besides the +1 to DEX. Still not clear on how Legendary Paths work.

 - There are no more zero level spells available for the Duskblade so I could only take four at first level, but you're right on the other spells. I'll add swift Fly (2nd level spell), and true strike (1st level spell)

 - the plus one bonus spell per day is from the Arcane Mastery Racial Talent.

 - Yep. I had to add the 2 points of INT as a magic bonus in Hero Forge to get it to work. Messed up the skill points. I'll add the four.

 - I added a +3 bonus to the Composite Longbow.

I'll revise the Character sheet and repost soon.

Steve


----------



## scranford (Jun 16, 2006)

*Beginning Background*

Perhaps Tervelyn happened in his travels to be staying overnight in one of the villages Targ had defended. When the attacks began, he saw the Giant Ogre attacking and began to run towards him to attack and defend the village, almost attacking until he noticed that he seemed to be on the side of the good guys. Curious as to how this brute ended up defending the village instead of attacking he struck up a cautious companionship.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 16, 2006)

Scranford

Legendary Paths allow more than the ability score. You can once a day take a +20 legendary bonus on a Dexterity Check or relevant skill check. You can apply that bonus for +20 rounds. 

Also you can select any one of the following skils:l Climb, Intimidate, Jump, Perform, Swim. The one you choose now uses Dexterity instead of its normal ability for skill checks and such.


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2006)

scranford said:
			
		

> - the plus one bonus spell per day is from the Arcane Mastery Racial Talent.




Since you are a spontaneous caster, you get a bonus spell known. It's not a floating bonus, so you have to choose a spell known from any level of spell you are able to cast. And then, don't forget to add your bonus spells cast per day due to your Int. It should be one 1st level spell and one 2nd level spell.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is the beginnings of my character:

[sblock]*Ellawyn*

*Small Gnome (Humanoid)*
*Shaman 5*
*Hit Dice:* 5d8 (32 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 20 ft.
*Armor Class:* 11 (+1 Dex), touch 11, flat 10
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/-3
*Attack:* unarmed strike +2 melee (1d2-2/x2)
*Full Attack:* unarmed strike +2 melee (1d2-2/x2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, do not need to eat or drink, +1 attack bonus with bludgeoning weapons, wild empathy: 1d20+15(13), animal companion, nature sense, craft spell fetish, rituals of power I, companion sight, medium elemental form 1/day, Talents: divine mastery, divine mastery, divine mastery; Transformations: ghosting, fading.
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +11
*Abilities:* Str 6, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 24, Cha 16
*Skills:* Diplomacy +5(2), Handle Animal +7(2), Heal +15(8), Knowledge (nature) +12(8), Listen +13(2), Spot +11(2), Survival +17(8)
*Feats:* Song of the Season, Improved Initiative, Alertness
*Legendary Points:* 1
*Legendary Paths:* 1st Circle Path of the Wise

*Alignment:* Neutral Good

*Languages:* Common, Gnome, Elven, Sylvan

*Spells:* 5/5/4/6 per day; save DC 17+spell level

*Spells known:*

0-level:

1st-level:

2nd-level:

3rd-level:

*Possessions:*

*Background:*[/sblock]


----------



## scranford (Jun 16, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade (revised CS)*

Here is Tervelyn's revised pdf character sheet.

Steve


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 16, 2006)

Kellix

Tiefling Rogue 5

[sblock]
Kellix

*Medium Tiefling (Humanoid)*
*5 Level Rogue*
*Hit Dice:* 5d6 (26 hp)
*Initiative:* +5 (+5 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 20 (+5 Dex, +5 Armor), Touch 15 
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+4
*Attack:* Rapier +1 +9 melee (1d6+2/18-20/x2) or Whip +8 (1d3+1/x2) [special] or Hand Crossbow +8 (1d4/19-20x2)  
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft. 
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +9, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 20, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Skills:* Balance +14 (5), Bluff +10(5), Climb +5 (0), Diplomacy +7 (0), Disable Device +8(6), Disguise +7(4), Hide +13(8), Intimidate +11(6), Listen +7(6), Move Silent +13(8), Open Lock +11(6), Search +7(5), Sleight of Hand +11 (4), Spot +7(6), Tumble +13(8)
*Class Abilities:* Sneak Attack +3d6, Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +1, Evasion, Trap finding, 
*Feats:* Combat Expertise, Weapon Focus (Rapier), Weapon Finesse
*Racial Talent:* Dodge, Whip Fighting, Trip & Stab
*Racial Transformation:* Tail (x2)

*Legendary Path:* 1st Circle Path of Swift (Climb)

*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral

*Languages:* Common, Valhedrin, King’s Tongue, Anderlander

*Lowlight Vision:* can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

*Tail:* When this racial transformation is selected, the tiefling grows a tail similar to that possessed by many of his infernal patrons. This grants the tiefling an additional ring item slot, and the added balance provided by the tail grants him a +2 transformation bonus on Balance checks.
_Special:_ If this racial transformation is selected twice, the tiefling’s tail becomes prehensile and grants the tiefling the ability to make a single grapple, disarm, or trip attack with the tail at his highest base attack bonus. When using the full attack action, the tiefling may use other weapons and still make the tail attack, in which case the tail attack suffers a –5 penalty on the attack roll.

*Possessions:* Rapier +1, Whip, Hand Crossbow, Mithiral Shirt +1, Handy Haversack, Hat of Disguise, 3 Potions of Cure Light Wounds,  

*History:* Kellix was born a slave. He was raised in as servant in Lord Arzoth’s family. Arzoth was not the most honest or reputable person. He had ties to criminal elements such as smugglers and criminals. One of his household members was an assassin and dueler, Mentri. 

As Kellix grew it was recognized that he possessed many of the abilities needed as a household assassin. Kellix was tutored by Mentri in the ways stealth, evasion, dueling, and killing.

Lord Azroth was promoted to as a higher Lord on the Emerlyn Peninsula. He took his household and servants with him. In reality the promotion was a move to eliminate the Azroth by his enemies. Slowly Kellix realized that everything he did was not for the betterment of the Dominion, it was for the profit of Lord Azroth. Slowly Mentri and Kellix began to have differences of opinion. He was told that is the way of things. 

Finally it was time for Azroth’s enemies to strike, they attacked and slaughter the entire household. The man that killed Lord Azroth was Mentri. Mentri tried to convert Kellix to his cause but Kellix refused. Kellix escaped but not before being badly wounded both mentally and physically. After living his entire life as a slave, Kellix decided to he had the opportunity to live his life the way he saw fit for the first time. 

He made his way to the Seven Cities in Anderland. Once there he hired himself out as a mercenary, trying to make his way in the world the only way he knew. The one thing he learned was that he was not well liked. People hated him for his race, he soon grew to despise prejudice people.  

*Appearance:* Standing only 5’ 5” and weighing in at 150 lbs, he is shorter and smaller than the average tiefling. He has a small set of horns on his head that are barely visible trough his jet black hair which is tied in a pony tail and halfway down his back. He has red lines that cross diagonally from the upper left side to the lower right side.  At the age of 36, he has come to realize he doesn’t know enough of the world. He has a large brand on the back of his left hand that marks him as a slave. 

*Goals:* Kill Mentri, Survive, & See the world. [/sblock]

I am still working on equipment, but he is mostly done.


----------



## Starman (Jun 17, 2006)

Okay, I haven't heard from Yeti, so he's out and Tailspinner is in. I believe Mark Chance is out of town with no connection at the moment, so it looks like we are going to have to move forward without him for now.

I'll look over Tailspinner and Widowmaker's characters today and then individual characters should be good to go. 

I still need a brief group background, name, and enemy. This doesn't have to be fancy, just enough for me to get some hooks to build off of. Part of it should include what you did to earn your legendary point.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 17, 2006)

It seems most of the party are exiles. That could be a common cause. We all found each other because we were the only people that accepted each other.

Another thing that Isida brought up in Targ's history was a village. Maybe somehow we all made our way to that village. We were the protectors of the village.

But an _unnamed enemy_ was set on the destruction of that village. We out of the village one day, on that day the village was destroyed. We sought revenge and killed that enemy. Hence how we got our Legendary Point.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 17, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> It seems most of the party are exiles. That could be a common cause. We all found each other because we were the only people that accepted each other.
> 
> Another thing that Isida brought up in Targ's history was a village. Maybe somehow we all made our way to that village. We were the protectors of the village.
> 
> But an _unnamed enemy_ was set on the destruction of that village. We out of the village one day, on that day the village was destroyed. We sought revenge and killed that enemy. Hence how we got our Legendary Point.




Although that doesn't account for an existing enemy.  Perhaps the unnamed enemy was just part of an organization, and with his downfall, we dealt a crippling blow to them - but they're still alive, and with time, are able to reform and continue with their nefarious deeds!  That's still not very specific, though.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 17, 2006)

Its not very specific, but at least it is a start. We can work on it if we think it is worth while.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 17, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Its not very specific, but at least it is a start. We can work on it if we think it is worth while.




Maybe they're slavers.  At least two members of the party are ex-slaves, and S'sebek, at least, is entirely dedicated to eliminating the practice.  Or they could be cultists.  Cultists make good bad guys.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 17, 2006)

I like the idea of slavers. 

Maybe the 'unnamed enemy' was using a tribe of orcs. Rather than killing the boss we eliminated the tribe of orcs.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 18, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I like the idea of slavers.
> 
> Maybe the 'unnamed enemy' was using a tribe of orcs. Rather than killing the boss we eliminated the tribe of orcs.




Is that a Legendary effort?  And were they working with the slavers, or slaves?  Killing a bunch of slaves wouldn't be very heroic.


----------



## Starman (Jun 18, 2006)

Ack. A very hectic day. Sorry, but I won't get to Widowmaker's and Tailspinner's characters until tomorrow. 

As for your group idea, what if you eliminated a very notorious group of orc slavers and rescued some noble, say a king's son or daughter who had been taken prisoner. Unfortunately for you, the leader of the orcs escaped and has sworn revenge.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2006)

That fits the known parts!    Works for me.


----------



## Starman (Jun 18, 2006)

Widowmaker:

[sblock]
-I cannot figure out where you put your 4th level ability increase. Could you please give me a breakdown of how you spent your 32 points and where you put your 4th level bonus.
-Your Fort save should be +1, not +2.
-You need Weapon Focus (whip) to qualify for Whip Fighting.
-You took Dodge as a Talent feat, but it is a Transformation feat.
-I counted that you spent 77 skill points, you should only get 74. 1st-36, 2nd-9, 3rd-9, 4th-10, and 5th-10
-Your total bonus for Balance should be +12, not +14.
-Your total bonus for Diplomacy should be +5, not +7.
-Your total bonus for Intimidate should be +9, not +11.
-Your total bonus for Sleight of Hand should be +9, not +11.
[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 18, 2006)

Tailspinner:

[sblock]
-I calculate that you should have 48 skill points to spend. You have spent 34. 
-Your AC should be 12. You get a +1 size bonus.
-Your total bonus to Listen should be +11, not +13
-When you gain Divine Mastery, you have to choose the level of spell slot at that time. So, you can't get 3 bonus 3rd level spell slots. When you take it at 1st level, you can gain a 0 or 1st level slot. At 3rd level, you can choose up to 2nd level. And at 5th, you can choose up to a 3rd level slot.

It looks like you need to pick an animal companion and gear in addition to the above. You know all spells on the Druid list, so you don't need to pick spells known. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 18, 2006)

I would like to get the game started by Thursday. That should give our last few players time to finish their characters. Everything looks good scranford, but I will double check when I get home and have all of my books. 

The campaign will kick off with the group recently arrived in Ebernath.

I am going to leave a spot open for Mark Chance at this point because I know he really wanted to get in and he was sick for a few days. He was going to play a Lizardfolk, so I'm thinking that the easiest thing to do is to say he was part of the group, but had to take care of some things and will catch up with you. If MC ends up dropping the game, then we can write him out. And if he does come back, well he's got a spot. How does that sound?

Part of my incentive with getting goals, a group background, name, and enemy, was to draw you guys into the "story creation" or whatever you want to call it for the game. I don't want to just throw generic adventures at you. I want adventures that matter to the characters. So, feel free to tell me what you guys as players want to see/do and what your characters are interested in. I want this to be a collaborative effort.

Any other questions/concerns at this point?


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 18, 2006)

I am going over my character and trying to finish him. I am having a very bad day. I will try and finish him tonight. If not please allow me until tomorrow.


----------



## Starman (Jun 18, 2006)

No problem, Widowmaker. As I said above, I would like to start the game Thursday, so you have a few days.


----------



## scranford (Jun 19, 2006)

*Background*

That background sounds good to me. 

And while rescuing the captured noble Tervelyn found proof positive that there is a traitor among the Dawn Elves. Proof positive that communication and cooporation between "Vorelyn " of House " Mur'loyne" and the slavers had been going on for many years. Tervelyn had sent back word of this discovery, and the return message was simple. "Vorelyn" has disappeared. Find him.

Tervelyn's personal goals are to find the traitor among the Dawn Elves and to bring him to justice. He also has a list of missing Dawn Elves, that are suspected victems of the Traitor, whom he would like to find out what happened to...Including his promised "Arranged" bride "Fel y'nir" whom disappeared without a trace five years ago. He is also very interested in learning more tricks about using his bow, and increasing his skill level with his Legendary Courtblade.

Tervelyn's biggest fear is Thunderstorms. He dosen't know why or what led him to this fear, but he is almost paralyzed when in the midst of a violent storm.


----------



## Starman (Jun 19, 2006)

Two things, scranford, and then you should be good to post your character in the Rogue's Gallery. You get to choose one more spell known from Arcane Mastery and you get a couple of bonus spells per day based on your Int. Everything else is good.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 19, 2006)

Starman:

[sblock]-I calculate that you should have 48 skill points to spend. You have spent 34. Taken care of.
-Your AC should be 12. You get a +1 size bonus. Taken care of.
-Your total bonus to Listen should be +11, not +13 Listen +13 (2 ranks +7 Wis +2 feat +2 race)
-When you gain Divine Mastery, you have to choose the level of spell slot at that time. So, you can't get 3 bonus 3rd level spell slots. When you take it at 1st level, you can gain a 0 or 1st level slot. At 3rd level, you can choose up to 2nd level. And at 5th, you can choose up to a 3rd level slot. Taken care of.

It looks like you need to pick an animal companion and gear in addition to the above. You know all spells on the Druid list, so you don't need to pick spells known. Taken care of.[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 19, 2006)

I was trying to be very carefull will Kellix. In the process I really screwed things up. I am going to have to go back and create him step by step again. Sorry about that. Give me a little time.

WM


----------



## Starman (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, Tailspinner. I forgot about the feat, so you are correct on the skill. You are free to post the new version in the Rogue's Gallery.

It looks like we are making progress with the group background. That's great. Don't forget the group name and goal(s).


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 19, 2006)

Updated Kellix

[sblock] 
*Kellix*

*Medium Tiefling (Humanoid)
5 Level Rogue*
*Hit Dice:* 5d6 (26 hp)
*Initiative:* +5 (+5 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 20 (+5 Dex, +5 Armor), Touch 15 
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+4
*Attack:* Rapier +1 +9 melee (1d6+2/18-20/x2) or MW Rapier +9 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) or Whip +8 (1d3+1/x2) [special] or Tail or -2/-2 Two Handed or Weapon/-5 Tail or Hand Crossbow +8 (1d4/19-20x2)  
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft. 
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +9, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 12 (Racial -2), Dex 21 (Racial +2, +1 Level, +1 Legendary), Con 10 (-2 racial, +2 special), Int 15 (+2 racial, +2 special), Wis 12, Cha 14 (+2 racial)
*Skills:* Balance + 9(0), Bluff +10(6), Diplomacy + 6(0), Disable Device +9(7)*, Disguise +8(4), Hide +13(8), Intimidate +15(8), Listen +5(4), Move Silent +13(8), Open Lock +9(7)*, Search +6(4), Sleight of Hand +11(4), Spot +6(5), Tumble +13(8)
_* +2 MW Thieves Tools_ 
*Class Abilities:* Sneak Attack +3d6, Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +1, Evasion, Trap finding, 
*Feats: * Combat Expertise, Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse
*Racial Talent: * Combat Maneuver (Improved Trip), Prophetic Instinct, Combat Maneuver (Improved Feint)
*Racial Transformation:* Tail (x2)

*Legendary Path:* 1st Circle Path of Swift (Intimidate)

*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral

*Languages:* Common, Valhedrin, Anderlander

*Lowlight Vision:* can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

*Tail:* When this racial transformation is selected, the tiefling grows a tail similar to that possessed by many of his infernal patrons. This grants the tiefling an additional ring item slot, and the added balance provided by the tail grants him a +2 transformation bonus on Balance checks.
_Special:_ If this racial transformation is selected twice, the tiefling’s tail becomes prehensile and grants the tiefling the ability to make a single grapple, disarm, or trip attack with the tail at his highest base attack bonus. When using the full attack action, the tiefling may use other weapons and still make the tail attack, in which case the tail attack suffers a –5 penalty on the attack roll.

*Possessions:* Rapier +1, MW Short Sword, Whip, Hand Crossbow, 20 bolts, Mithiral Shirt +1, Handy Haversack, Hat of Disguise, MW Thieves’ Tools, 3 Potions of Cure Light Wounds, Bedroll, Caltrops x2, Belt Pouches x2, Flint & Steel, Grappling Hook, Silk Rope, Waterskin x2, Whetstone (30 lbs Carried)

*Gold:* 100 gp, 8 sp, 8 cp

*History:* Kellix was born a slave. He was raised in as servant in Lord Arzoth’s family. Arzoth was not the most honest or reputable person. He had ties to criminal elements such as smugglers and criminals. One of his household members was an assassin and dueler, Mentri. 

As Kellix grew it was recognized that he possessed many of the abilities needed as a household assassin. Kellix was tutored by Mentri in the ways stealth, evasion, dueling, and killing.

Lord Azroth was promoted to as a higher Lord on the Emerlyn Peninsula. He took his household and servants with him. In reality the promotion was a move to eliminate the Azroth by his enemies. Slowly Kellix realized that everything he did was not for the betterment of the Dominion, it was for the profit of Lord Azroth. Slowly Mentri and Kellix began to have differences of opinion. He was told that is the way of things. 

Finally it was time for Azroth’s enemies to strike, they attacked and slaughter the entire household. The man that killed Lord Azroth was Mentri. Mentri tried to convert Kellix to his cause but Kellix refused. Kellix escaped but not before being badly wounded both mentally and physically. After living his entire life as a slave, Kellix decided to he had the opportunity to live his life the way he saw fit for the first time. 

He made his way to the Seven Cities in Anderland. Once there he hired himself out as a mercenary, trying to make his way in the world the only way he knew. The one thing he learned was that he was not well liked. People hated him for his race, he soon grew to despise prejudice people.  


*Appearance:* Standing only 5’ 5” and weighing in at 150 lbs, he is shorter and smaller than the average tiefling. He has a small set of horns on his head that are barely visible trough his jet black hair which is tied in a pony tail and halfway down his back. He has red lines that cross diagonally from the upper left side to the lower right side.  At the age of 36, he has come to realize he doesn’t know enough of the world. He has a large brand on the back of his left hand that marks him as a slave. 

*Goals: * Kill Mentri, Survive, & See the world. [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay, your character looks good, Widowmaker. Go ahead and post him in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 20, 2006)

Our group name should be something completely out of left field.  Ten Tons of Orc.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 20, 2006)

I was thinking a simple name like the 'Exiles'.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 20, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I was thinking a simple name like the 'Exiles'.




Ten Tons of Exile? >_>

Exiles works.  Or 'REBEL!'


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 20, 2006)

Either way it works!   

I was thinking about the group background a little. What if it was changed a little. 

Instead of the Orc Leader escaping, what if the leader was actually a wizard. He/She was responsible for the orc slavers and capturing the Prince's son. We defeated the orc tribe and rescued the prince. But in the process the wizard disappeared. Last we heard he/she was in Ebernath.

Goals: Bring our enemy to Justice.


 Any other ideas or suggestions are apperciated.


----------



## scranford (Jun 20, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Starman,

I added a first and second level spell last time, and there are no additional 0-level spells available. I will add an extra 1st and 2nd level spell to spells aviailable per day. will this complete the character or am I missing something?

Steve


----------



## Starman (Jun 20, 2006)

scranford said:
			
		

> Starman,
> 
> I added a first and second level spell last time, and there are no additional 0-level spells available. I will add an extra 1st and 2nd level spell to spells aviailable per day. will this complete the character or am I missing something?
> 
> Steve




According to page 19 of the PHB under Spells Known, duskblades "...begin play knowing two 0-level spells and two 1st-level spells...." And, "You also know one additional 0-level spell for each point of Intelligence bonus."

So, at 1st level, you should know a total of six spells, four 0-level and 2-1st level spells.

The book continues, "Each time you gain a new class level, you learn one addtional spell of any level you can cast...."

So, at 5th level, you should know a total of ten spells. One each for 2nd through 5th level plus the six original making ten. 

The Arcane Mastery Talent for Dawn Elves on page 25 reads, "Each time this racial trait is selected, the elf gains one additional known spell of any level he can cast (if he is a spontaneous caster)...." You are a spontaneous caster, so you get to pick one more spell from your list of up to 2nd-level. 

Sorry if I wasn't clear on that before. Does that straighten out what I was trying to say?


----------



## scranford (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool. I think I've got it. Don't increase spells per day any just add one more spell of up to 2nd level. Will do and post later.

Steve


----------



## Starman (Jun 20, 2006)

scranford said:
			
		

> Cool. I think I've got it. Don't increase spells per day any just add one more spell of up to 2nd level. Will do and post later.
> 
> Steve




Excellent! You do still get bonus spells cast per day due to Intelligence, though. Base at 5th level is 6/5/2. You have 16 Int which gives you an additional 1st and 2nd level spell to cast, so you are at 6/6/3.


----------



## scranford (Jun 20, 2006)

*Finally....?*

I think I've  got it now.


----------



## Starman (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, scranford, feel free to get your character into the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

Okay, it looks like scranford and Tailspinner still need to post their characters in the Rogue's Gallery. Other than that, it looks like we just need to settle on a group name and goal. Unless you all want to, I can flesh out some more details of the orc slavers and your actual battle(s) with them. 

Any thoughts either way on leaving a spot open for Mark Chance at this point?

I still would like to get started tomorrow, so unless anything comes up, expect that.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 22, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Okay, it looks like scranford and Tailspinner still need to post their characters in the Rogue's Gallery. Other than that, it looks like we just need to settle on a group name and goal. Unless you all want to, I can flesh out some more details of the orc slavers and your actual battle(s) with them.
> 
> Any thoughts either way on leaving a spot open for Mark Chance at this point?
> 
> I still would like to get started tomorrow, so unless anything comes up, expect that.




Tell Mr. Chance we need a cleric.  (I kid, I kid!)

I'm all for a bit of fleshing out of the Orc storyline and stuff.

RE: Names.  I can't really come up with one, but I think it should be more than one word!  'Exiles' seems kind of dramatic.  Like "The Scale and Horn Adventuring Company".  That would be awesome.  

I'm all for starting tomorrow. :^:


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I'm all for a bit of fleshing out of the Orc storyline and stuff.




I would love it if you guys wanted to do that (with a little guidance from me), however, if you'd rather I did most of it, that works, too.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 22, 2006)

Starman it might be easier if you fleshed out the story and then if there are any changes we want we can mention them.

I am all for letting MC still play. He said he was going to be unavailable for a while but that he was still interested.


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

What self-respecting game master doesn't work with his players to come up with the background, anyway? Here are some ideas to help get your brains flowing. 

-Some of you knew each other before hand, but you all first met everyone else when you dealth with the slavers.
-Perhaps a few of you were captured together and worked together to escape. 
-You made it to Ironwall. There you heard about Prince Karhold's son being taken by the slavers. All ready determined to go back after the slavers, you realized that you could rescue the Prince's son, as well.
-You heard rumors that a creature named Grimnoth was the leader of the slavers. The rumors were never sure what he was, some said he was an orc wizard, others said he was worse.
-Rumors said that the slaves were being used to build an orc city, a black tower Grimnoth would use to ascend to godhood, or that he was digging a tunnel to free some ancient beast chained beneath the earth.
-You encountered a patrol from the Griffin Company during your pursuit and made a friend or contact with them.
-You battled with some night elves at one point. They may or may not have been working with the orcs.
-The slavers were known as Night's Furies.
-The slavers were known as the Bloodhammers.
-The slavers were known as the Storm Company.
-You managed to kill Grimnoth's lieutenant and most of the slavers, ending their threat, but Grimnoth escaped and swore revenge. 
-Grimnoth's lieutenant was a hill giant.
-Grimnoth's lieutenant was a half-fiend orc. 

Obviously, some of them are mutually exclusive, but it should help give you guys something to build off of or to generate some ideas of your own.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 22, 2006)

My input:


			
				Starman said:
			
		

> What self-respecting game master doesn't work with his players to come up with the background, anyway? Here are some ideas to help get your brains flowing.
> 
> -Some of you knew each other before hand, but you all first met everyone else when you dealth with the slavers.** - I like this because some of us already have ideas for how our characters may've met, and those of us who don't have a reason now.*
> -Perhaps a few of you were captured together and worked together to escape.** - This might work for some of the characters here, yes.  I'd rather S'sebek not be a repeat slave-escapee, though.  (I sort of liked that it was a bit unique - might be less so, now, but let's not make being enslaved standard fare for the whole party D: )*
> ...


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for getting your character posted in the RG, Tailspinner. I did note, however, that you have a Handy Haversack listed for 2 gp. A normal backpack would cast that much; a Handy Haversack costs *2000* gp.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Thanks for getting your character posted in the RG, Tailspinner. I did note, however, that you have a Handy Haversack listed for 2 gp. A normal backpack would cast that much; a Handy Haversack costs *2000* gp.




Fixed!


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 22, 2006)

I like the idea of Storm Company for our name.

Intial story idea:
S'sbek, Tarq, and Tervelyn were all living and protecting a village in North Anderland near Ironwall. A tribe of orcs, called the Blood Hammers, had been taking villagers as slaves. On many occasions the three went out and rescued the captured villagers. On one such occasion the village was attacked and destroyed.

The three swore revenge. In the process they learned the orc tribe was lead by a orc wizard named Grimnoth. Grimnoth was seeking to release an ancient creature buried in the ground. The slaves were being used to gather supplies and dig the tunnel. 

Kellix was hired by Prince Karhold to find and rescue his son. Kellix discovered the son was captured by orc slavers called the Blood Hammers. Kellix tracked the orcs down to the mountains and near the village that was destroyed. Kellix met with the other three, S'sbek, Tarq, and Tervelyn. The four joined forces. 

While attacking the orc camp. The four came across a captured gnome and lizard man, they were released and helped fight the orcs. The orcs were able to release the beast from below. They destroyed the beast, killed the orcs, rescued the few remaining villagers, and rescued Prince Karhold's son. 

While trying to discover more about Grimnoth, the group realized that he has a powerful artifact. The group banded together to destroy Grimnoth. The last they heard he was in Ebernath.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 22, 2006)

A few more ideas.

When Grimnoth escaped he took a few villagers with him as well. Another person taken was Tervelyn's lost love. It was also discovered that there were Night Elves helping Grimnoth. The fire giant was a former master of Tarq's. And Kellix has been charged with also killing Grimnoth. 

_Hence why all stay together and continue to hunt Grimnoth._


----------



## Starman (Jun 23, 2006)

Okay. The first post is up for the game!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2904540#post2904540

I figure that we can hammer out the details of the group background while we play.


----------



## Starman (Jun 24, 2006)

Work and personal stuff have kept me very busy the last couple of days, but I should have the game updated tonight.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm back. Thanks for the patience with my illness and family vacation. I'll get my character done and up today. I noticed the suggested about the cleric and will take that under advisement.


----------



## Starman (Jun 25, 2006)

Excellent, Mark! Glad to have you.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 25, 2006)

Chuck Norris counted to infinity...twice.


----------



## Starman (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks good so far, MC. Do you have any ideas for your immortal patron?

Scranford, it's up to you whether you want to roll on your own or not. I don't mind doing it for you, though.


----------



## scranford (Jun 25, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

You can go ahead and roll for me. That way I can post my tactics, and can continue with them till they need to change. Speeds things up a bit.

Steve


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 25, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Looks good so far, MC. Do you have any ideas for your immortal patron?




Nope. There's not exactly a large selection in the Dawnforge book, and I don't have any other Dawnforge materials that would be helpful. I guess I could just make something up?


----------



## Starman (Jun 25, 2006)

> You can go ahead and roll for me. That way I can post my tactics, and can continue with them till they need to change. Speeds things up a bit.




No problem on the rolling. Don't be afraid to tell me who exactly you are attacking, either. If I'm feeling mean I might interpret 'target' loosely and decide that you start attacking party members.


----------



## Starman (Jun 25, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Nope. There's not exactly a large selection in the Dawnforge book, and I don't have any other Dawnforge materials that would be helpful. I guess I could just make something up?




I have no problem with that. Post whatever you come up with and I'll check it out. If you want some help with ideas, I could post a few tonight when my books are handy.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 25, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> I have no problem with that. Post whatever you come up with and I'll check it out. If you want some help with ideas, I could post a few tonight when my books are handy.




I've updated the character sheet with equipment, combat information, et cetera. I'll get around to the immortal patron later. Got some chores/errands to do/run.

[sblock]
*Name:* Placid Brokenfang
*Gender/Race:* Male/Lizardfolk
*Class (Level):* Spirit Adept 3/Disciple 2
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Immortal Patron:* Semanyua (CR 14)
*Legendary Path:* 1st Path Circle of the Wise

*Ability Scores at 1st Level:*
STR 14; DEX 12; CON 14; INT 10; WIS 16; CHA 10

*Current Ability Scores:*
STR 14; DEX 12; CON 16; INT 10; WIS 19; CHA 10

*HP:* 48

*AC:* 18 (+4 armor, +1 deflection, +1 DEX, +2 natural), flat-footed 17, touch 12

*BAB:* +3; *Fort:* +9; *Ref*: +4; *Will:* +10

*Attacks:*
* _+1 stone longspear_: +5 melee; 1d8+2; crit x3
* masterwork stone light mace: +4 melee; 1d6+1; crit x2
* sling: +4 ranged; 1d4+2; crit x2

*Feats:* Athletic, Negotiator, Track

*Skills:* Balance 3 (+6), Climb 1 (+8), Diplomacy 8 (+16), Heal 0 (+7), Knowledge (nature) 1 (+3), Knowledge (religion) 5 (+5), Listen 2 (+9), Sense Motive 5 (+12), Swim 0 (+12), Survival 1 (+11)

*Racial Traits:*
* Base swim speed 40 ft. +8 racial bonus on Swim checks. Always take 10 with Swim checks.
* +2 racial bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival.
* +1 natural AC.
* Hold breath for CON x3 rounds.
* Languages: Common, Draconic.

*Racial Talents:*
* Primitive Weapon Mastery: +1 talent bonus to attack and damage with stone weapons.
* Talent Skills: +3 talent bonus to Survival, +2 talent bonus to Listen.

*Racial Transformations:*
* Scent.
* Transformation Skills: +2 transformation bonus to Balance, +3 transformation bonus to Climb.

*Disciple Class Features:*
* Divine Spells per Day (4/3; save DC 14 + spell level).
* Intercession 1/day. Intercession check modifier: +4 base.
* Innate Spell: _detect magic_.

*Spirit Adept Class Features:*
* Evasion.
* Spirit Sense I Powers: Evasive Action, Extreme Focus.
* Spirit Strength 6.

*Legendary Path Abilities:*
* +1 legendary bonus to WIS skills.
* 1/day gain a +20 legendary bonus on a WIS or WIS-related skill check.
* Wise Skill: Diplomacy.

*Magic Items:* _+1 studded leather armor, +1 stone longspear, amulet of natural armor +1, everburning torch, potions of cure light wounds (x2), ring of protection +1, wand of cure light wounds_.

*Other Equipment:* masterwork stone light mace, sling, bullets (x10), backpack, bedroll, blanket, flint and steel, small steel mirror, belt pouches (x2), waterskin, anti-toxins (x2), sunrods (x5), healer's kit.

*Monies:* 78 gp, 3 sp.

*Height:* 5 ft. 8 in.
*Weight:* 165 lb.
*Eye Color:* Dull orange

*A Short Background:* Placid Brokenfang hails from Tamerland, specifically the territory of Furious Blackfang, the mightiest lizardfolk chieftan in Tamerland. Among the Blackfang Tribe, Placid was a minor spiritual official apprenticed to Wise Brightscale, a disciple of Semanyua, an ancient lizardfolk immortal famed in lizardfolk oral tradition for her dedication to preserving the tribe. After his period of apprenticeship, Placid broke tradition and instead followed the path of the spirit adept. His intuitive connection to the spirit was too strong for him to ignore, even though his love for Semanyua and Wise were also undeniable. To avoid controversy and dissension, Wise prevailed upon Furious to send Placid to Landsgate as ambassador.

In Landsgate, Placid became somewhat more civilized. He became acquainted with both Khalzundar, Landsgate's governor, and Vaslov the Odiferous of the Panthic Order. Placid also became fascinated with tales of the world beyond Tamerland, especially those told by Korbok Flinteye and Blake Aldread, proprietors of Dire Vulture. (_Note: In my original draft, the Dire Vulture was supposed to called the Greasy Rat. Korbok and Blake are based on World of Greyhawk characters run by myself and a good friend._)

After a year of embassy duty in Landsgate, Placid announced to Furious's court that he was going to travel abroad. He booked passage on a ship heading east and has since earned his keep as a member of a heroic adventuring company.

(Insert party history here.)
[/sblock]


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 25, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I'm back. Thanks for the patience with my illness and family vacation. I'll get my character done and up today. I noticed the suggested about the cleric and will take that under advisement.




I... I wasn't being serious!  Don't play a cleric if you don't wanna! 

/me knows how much being stuck with cleric can suck. D:

How many of us are there?  Six now?  Half of the party is Path of the Wise.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 26, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I... I wasn't being serious!  Don't play a cleric if you don't wanna!




When it comes to gaming, I don't ever do what I don't want to.


----------



## Starman (Jun 28, 2006)

Mark Chance, how are you coming?

To everyone, was a group name ever chosen? I would like to get that nailed down so that when things are over, you are able to announce yourselves as such. You do have a legendary point. A few people _have _heard of you.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 28, 2006)

I put in for The Scale and Hide Adventuring Company, and I don't think anyone ever challenged it.

Widowmaker said he likes 'Storm Company' as a name for us, so that's a possibility, too.  I don't think 'Storm' represents us well, though.  I like the word 'Company', regardless.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 28, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Mark Chance, how are you coming?




Slow but sure. I've updated the character sheet above with equipment, the barebones of an immortal patron, and a brief background tying Placid into Tamerland prior to his leaving Landsgate to see the world. Anything else you need?


----------



## Starman (Jun 28, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I put in for The Scale and Hide Adventuring Company, and I don't think anyone ever challenged it.
> 
> Widowmaker said he likes 'Storm Company' as a name for us, so that's a possibility, too.  I don't think 'Storm' represents us well, though.  I like the word 'Company', regardless.




Well, we haven't seen much talk either way. I would like a modicum of input from everyone instead of silent agreement.



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Slow but sure. I've updated the character sheet above with equipment, the barebones of an immortal patron, and a brief background tying Placid into Tamerland prior to his leaving Landsgate to see the world. Anything else you need?




It looks like you've got enough to get started. We'll say you had to go off on your own to take care of some business, but that you were rejoining the party shortly. Then I'll get you introduced here before too long.


----------



## scranford (Jun 28, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

I was thinking Freedom Company or Liberty Company, since thats what brought us all together. But I kind of like Scale and Hide as well. That works fine with me.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 28, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Well, we haven't seen much talk either way. I would like a modicum of input from everyone instead of silent agreement.




I kind of like Scale and Hide Company more than Storm Company. (As long as "scale" and "hide" aren't meant to be verbs!) Liberty or Freedom Company aren't too bad. Maybe Scions of Liberty? Or Slaver-Busters! Who ya gonna call!? Anything's better than the unofficial name of the last D&D party I played a part in. The Company of the Scare-Goat doesn't inspire much confidence.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 28, 2006)

So we have:

1. The Scale and Hide Adventuring Company

2. Storm Company

3. Freedom Company

4. Liberty Company

5. Scions of Liberty

6. Slaver-Busters


Please vote for your favorite three in the order that you prefer them. Write-ins OK as well.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 28, 2006)

My choices are: 2, 3, 1.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree with Tailspinner: 2, 3, 1


----------



## scranford (Jun 28, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

I'm gona go with:

3,5,1


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 29, 2006)

1, 2, 3.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm going to go with 2, and a write in:  Brothers of Freedom.  Brotherhood and family (friends being the family you choose) are important to Targ, so he kind of considers everyone an ogre brother, in the kindest possible sense.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 29, 2006)

Anymore thoughts or ideas on our group background?


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2006)

Scranford loses 500 xp for posting out of order in the IC thread. I won't tolerate such foolishness.   

Heh. Just part of the board hiccough, I believe. It's happened elsewhere, too.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 30, 2006)

Out of this list...

1. The Scale and Hide Adventuring Company

2. Storm Company

3. Freedom Company

4. Liberty Company

5. Scions of Liberty

6. Brothers of Freedom

...my top three picks would be 6, 5, and 2. The last suggestion would give me a chance to have Placid say, "We happy few. We band of brothers of freedom."


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2006)

So, with voting we have:

Storm Company-5
The Scale and Hide Advenuring Company-4
Freedom Company-4
Brothers of Freedom-2
Scions of Liberty-2


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 3, 2006)

But my vote is worth two! >_>

Storm Company it is, then, eh?


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2006)

Note that I didn't weight any votes. If we give three points for a first choice, two for second, and one for third, we get:

Storm Company-12
Freedom Company-8
Scale and Hide Adventuring Company-6
Brothers of Freedom-5
Scions of Liberty-4

Which gives about the same results.


----------



## Starman (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, I've got a post up for Placid/Mark Chance. I know you mentioned him being with the group in your last post, Isida. However, since we started without him, I thought it better to have him away from the group for that scene and I had a moment of inspiration for him. I will reunite Placid with the rest of you once you determine which inn you are going to stay at.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 12, 2006)

Starman, is it unreasonable to assume that S'sebek psionically focuses himself in the morning?


----------



## Starman (Jul 13, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Starman, is it unreasonable to assume that S'sebek psionically focuses himself in the morning?




No.


----------



## Starman (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry about the slow updates. I've been busy. I'll have an update for the other group tonight, though.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey; my parents just let me know that we're going to visit my grandparents for the next few days, so I won't be around to post much, I think.  Sorry for the short notice - kinda bugged me, too.

Should be back by Sunday, if not earlier.


----------



## Starman (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update, RobotRobotI. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Starman (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey, Isida, I think you read the wrong post. I put the names of the characters in the titles of the different posts to try to prevent confusion. I'm sorry if there was any.


----------



## Starman (Jul 25, 2006)

Update tomorrow.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 25, 2006)

Heya's.

I'm back - just got in yesterday, but haven't had much sit-down time 'til now.


----------



## Starman (Aug 9, 2006)

It seems that people haven't been posting much lately. Is there something I can do? Are you guys bored right now? Do you want to fast forward through this part?


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 11, 2006)

I know in my case I just have been busy with work and summer stuff. I am trying to get on more often. Sorry about that.


----------



## Starman (Aug 14, 2006)

Unless you guys have any specific you want to do, I will fast forward to going back to the libraries. How's that sound?


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 14, 2006)

I really don't. But i just wanted to make sure that both groups talk and let each other know what each learned.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, Targ was just chillin' as he's not much the researching type, so that's why I was quiet.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 19, 2006)

I am going to Denver for two weeks for training.  I hope to stay caught up but I cannot guarantee it.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey everyone! I'm not sure what the hell's happened to me lately. I can rattle the excuses (seasonal mood swing, persistent hacking cough, the start of the school year, et cetera), but it all just sounds so hollow.

So, here's the deal: After I get done posting this message here and a few other places, I'm going to post to the game.

Mea culpa maxima.


----------



## scranford (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Yeah. This is one of my favorite characters. Lets get this thing rolling again.


----------



## Starman (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, I'm glad to see interest in the game again. I was on the verge of giving up on it. 

Now, if we can get Isida, Tailspinner, and RobotRobotI to check in, we should have everyone back and we can get going again.


----------



## Starman (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, everyone's back now except RobotRobotI and he hasn't been around since the 15th. I will NPC him for now and post an update later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Starman (Sep 4, 2006)

I think I'm just going to put this game out of its misery. I don't know if everyone lost interest due to my own lack of GMing skills, or real life cropping up, or what. I, however, have lost interest since it seems the players have. No hard feelings and maybe down the road we can try another game. Good gaming.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanx I enjoyed it while it was around.


----------

